# My Mom want to claim my Dads Social Security, what should I do?



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

My parents have been divorced for about twenty years and were married for twenty before that. Neither have ever remarried and over the years have actually developed a pretty good friendship (Both her and her 10+ year boyfriend are regularly invited to family events my Dad does. i.e. BBQ's, holidays, etc). But last year my youngest brother died and one night while over her house she said something about when she turns 62 (in a couple years) she was going to claim part of my Dads Social Security. I was taken back by this and brought it up with my other brother. He figured she was just talking and didn't mean anything . 

Well last week I was at her house and she was talking about different things and again she brought up that when she turns 62 she was going to go after my Dad's Social Security. I told her I didn't think it was right after all her boyfriend makes a good living and she hasn't had to/ wanted to work in the last five years. She just changed the conversation and that was that.

I'm really torn about whether I should bring this up with my Father. I know he'll be really pissed and this will cause quite a rift. But on the other hand, since this is a couple years away from happening I could she my Mother just denying it all right now.

Any suggestions on how I should (or shouldn't) handle this? I know if I was my Dad I would want to know this, but He has been dealing with a lot of stuff the last eight months (Cancer, my bother sudden death and guilt about it) and my Mother's been there helping quite a bit. I would hate to cause a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My first thought is that you should keep your nose out of their business. They're both adults and can deal with it on their own. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Retirement Planner: Benefits For Your Divorced Spouse


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

They are adults, but she may be phrasing something incorrectly to stir up some drama. To put your mind at ease, she may be talking about the benefit for a spouse married 10+ years. If your mother has worked and a benefit based on her earnings is more, that is what she will get on her own.The benefit she would be entitled to based on his earnings, would not reduce your father's payment at all.

Edit to add: I was typing this post while the post above was entered. Sorry for any redundancy.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Your father probably knows very well who and what she is. He was married to her for 20 years. I assume that any ex who could possibly butter her toast from my sweat will endeavor to do so. I don't imagine he suffers from any great illusions to the contrary.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

She is entitled to claim on his social security given the length of the marriage, its does not affect your fathers ability or amount he can claim. She isn’t going after it since she was entitled to it the day they got divorce all those years ago. 

Your father probably knows this already and since there is not a single thing in the world he can do to change it, don’t create drama out of it. It doesn’t affect his benefits in any way. My mother claimed on my fathers when she turned 62, they were divorced and he had passed away several years before retirement age so at least someone got the benefit of the money he paid in over the years. Its just part of the community property game. If your mother had worked a high paying job for years you father could do the same.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

That's fine, why shouldn't she. As others have said, it is not going to affect your dad's own Social Security benefits in any way.


----------

